# Just acquired this Fuji Cambridge 3 speed for $25...



## TimothyNelson (Nov 6, 2022)

Any good advice on what year she may be from?

Thanks!


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 6, 2022)

Sept 1980 from here:





						Fuji Serial Number Database - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Fuji Serial Number Database - One the major brands that is woefully lacking in available reference material is Fuji. My aim is to create a database of Fuji models, their specs and serial numbers, in the hope of decoding the serial numbers to provide a more accurate method of...



					www.bikeforums.net


----------



## TimothyNelson (Nov 6, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Sept 1980 from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Tim s (Nov 11, 2022)

Beautiful bike, love that color and the chrome fenders. Tim


----------



## Muji (Nov 11, 2022)

What hub?


----------



## TimothyNelson (Nov 12, 2022)

Muji said:


> What hub?


----------

